# Infos zu Momentum bei FIFA 15 Ultimate-Team für die PS3 gesucht



## faustus-eberle (28. September 2016)

*Infos zu Momentum bei FIFA 15 Ultimate-Team für die PS3 gesucht*

Hallo Community,

ich schreibe seit kurzem auf meinem Blog über FIFA 15 Ultimate-Team für    die Playstation 3 und wollte eigentlich gerne näher auf die Thematik _"Momentum"_ eingehen. Mein jetziger Kenntnisstand ist, dass besagtes _"Momentum"_ wohl nicht erwiesen ist und EA anscheinend ausführt, dass es gar kein _"Momentum"_   gibt. In weiteren Foren konnte man mit meiner Frage offenbar bisher   nicht all zu viel anfangen, da ich dort noch gar keine Antwort erhalten   habe. 

Das _"Momentum"_ selbst habe ich wie folgt umschrieben:



> Wenn ich selbst spiele, habe ich sehr oft das Gefühl, besonders    gegen schwächere Teams, benachteiligt zu sein. Dies äußert sich durch    nicht verwandelte _"100%"_ Torchancen, lächerliche Fehlpässe von _"Top-Stars"_, verpendelte Ballannahmen von _"Künstlern"_ oder auch gerne mal _"schlafenden"_ Verteidigern.
> 
> Natürlich kann nicht immer alles klappen, was auch der Fußball-Realität    entspricht, doch spätestens wenn die Bronze-Verteidiger mit 60 Pace    anfangen deinen Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang im vollen Lauf einzuholen,    weißt du, dass da irgendetwas nicht so ganz stimmen kann - viele nennen    das _"Momentum"_.
> 
> Dieses Thema wurde bisher immer mal wieder bei gutefrage.net angeführt    und diverse Antworten zeigen, dass es nicht nur bei mir so ist, doch    etwas Genaueres dazu konnte ich leider nicht finden, zumal ich mich    bspw. nicht fortlaufend im Spiel _"benachteiligt"_ fühle - bei den meisten Spielen läuft es immerhin wie geschmiert.



Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir bestenfalls sogar näheres zum Mythos _"Momentum"_ erzählen?

Vorab schon mal Danke für eure Antworten.

Faustus Eberle


----------



## svd (28. September 2016)

Auch die PCGames hat das Thema mal behandelt, hier der Link.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

stwacz weiß so was 100 pro, der spielt im Schnitt mind 2-3h Fifa pro Tag...   vlt. mail den mal an http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2538412-stawacz.html


----------



## faustus-eberle (30. September 2016)

Danke für das schnelle Feedback und die Verweise.


----------

